# Fun basslines for black metal



## BulletBelt (Apr 22, 2013)

What are some fun black metal basslines? I've learned all but 2 songs on the DMDS album by Mayhem, and a few Watain songs, I don't know many that are fun to play.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 22, 2013)

Whoa whoa whoa, slow down. Black metal bands have bassists?!


----------



## BulletBelt (Apr 22, 2013)

You're funnyyyyy


----------



## iron blast (Apr 23, 2013)

lol ah yes


----------



## Brill (Apr 23, 2013)

dude you're not allowed to have fun, THIS IS SERIOUS!!!

I don't listen to much Black metal, so take this with a salt, plenty of salt... I like the bass line to Dimmu Borgir song "Kings of the Carnival Creation". its fun! thats about all I can think of off the top of my head though...


----------



## Chuck (Apr 23, 2013)

listen to unblack metal instead

basslines for jesus


----------



## Baelzebeard (Apr 23, 2013)

Check out Marduk, specifically anything from the era with B. War on bass, there are some really good bass lines in his work for them.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Apr 23, 2013)

Black metal is notorious for not having particularly strong basslines, so maybe learn a song you enjoy then toy with the bass lines and make them cooler/more interesting? I'm in a black metal band and originally was kind of irritated because I wasn't able to put my 6er to good use. I wrote some tech death-esqe lines for it that were huge and atmospheric as well as some tapping lines and what not, it added a ton to the songs. Long story short, if the lines are boring, write your own over em lol its crazy fun


----------



## Thep (Apr 23, 2013)

Sean Malone did a black metal inspired for the Roadrunner United album. I really like the song, the cool bass parts come in around the middle. 



Thats the only cool black metal bass that I can think of at the moment.


----------



## iron blast (Apr 23, 2013)

Carpaithian Forest have some pretty solid basslines. I have actually found several black metal bands have way better bassist then the majority of thrash and deathmetal bands I've heard. I'm not understanding all the people saying its not as strong in black metal.


----------



## iron blast (Apr 23, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> listen to unblack metal instead
> 
> basslines for jesus



no thank you


----------



## Chuck (Apr 23, 2013)

iron blast said:


> no thank you



joke?


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Apr 24, 2013)

Dimmu Borgir have a few decent basslines in Puritanical.. and Death Cult...
Otherwise, try listening to other black metal bands and listening for interesting basslines?


----------

